# Fox Classic Pod Kit?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Would you suggest the Fox Classic Pod kit for a beginner? Im looking into trying some Euro tackle. The price of the kit is right, and it is very convenient. However, I dont want to waste money on something that is not functional or that I will need to replace next season. Thanks!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Rooster,

The Fox Classic Pod Kit is a very good beginner pod, and really will last a LONG time if you don't abuse it. For the price, you get:

Fox Classic Pod
2 x Micron M Electronic Alarms
2 x Butt Rests to Hold the "butt" end of your rods in place
2 x Micro Swingers to put "back pressure" on your line to indicate back bites
Fixed/Goalpost Buzz Bars to mount your Micron Alarms to

Some people will say "this stuff is junk". Well.......if you live in Europe......and you are fishing a swim that you need to keep your rod tips pointed toward the sky.....and must have 10's of thousands of dollars wrapped up in gear, then yes. But for a beginner.....(and let me say some well defined carpers in the US still use this type of gear) this is the excellent package to go with. I personally have a Classic Pod and Micron M's.......and I use the classic pod over my more expensive X-Pod Plus.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You might want to post on the CAG Tackle Trading forum and see if anyone is willing to part with one of their lesser, no longer used pods. There is bound to be someone on there willing to do this as most of the euro carpers don't just stop at one pod (just ask shawn)  . Also if you could find the Frontier Pod kit (which I don't think is availabel anymore) it will give you more adjustability in the legs, uprights, and length.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Only problem Tim.......most people aren't going to part with the whole kit (alarms, swingers, butt rests, etc). But......if you can get a good deal on just the pod.....you can buy the other stuff cheaply enough to almost match the price as the kit.

As for multiple pods........I have the Frontier Pod......X Pod Plus.....and my cart converted into a pod  I would like to have a sky pod or the Magic Pod, but can't afford it anytime in the near future.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

the classic pod is strait JUNK! yucky stuff!
a pair of sticks off a tree is a better buy.if 
you go for a kit at least get the Frontier.
its ADJUSTABLE!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Where are you guys purchasing these kits?
THANKS in advance


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks........I think (LOL). I guess that I just need to see one first hand. I was looking at the kit on Wackerbaits. I did read somewhere that there is a bait shop in Indiana that sells FOX gear?


----------

